# New Policy



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I wanted to let all the members know of a new policy we are implementing here at Piranha-Fury. I am posting this in the Lounge because this is where most of the offenses take place.

Frankly, lately I have been disgusted with the amount of disrespect and flaming among posters on this site and more specifically the Lounge. I think it detracts from the value of this site, and just doesnt make it as enjoyable a community to participate in.

I believe that PFury provides one of the most accomidating arenas for free expression on the net.... but there is always a line. Before I get all these "your impeding my right to free speech" messages, I will address this now by using something I read on the 'net that I think is perfect:



> While most people on the Internet are ardent defenders of free speech, it is not an absolute right; there are practical limitations. For example, you may not scream out "Fire!" in a crowded theatre, and you may not make jokes about bombs while waiting to board an airplane. We accept these limitations because we recognize that they serve a greater good.
> 
> Another useful example is the control of the radio frequency spectrum. You might wish to set up a powerful radio station to broadcast your ideas, but you cannot do so without applying for a license. Again, this is a practical limitation: if everybody broadcasted without restriction, the repercussions would be annoying at best and life-threatening at worst.
> 
> You may feel strongly about the fact that your neighbour has not mowed his lawn for two months, but you do not have the right to berate him in his own living room. Similarly, if a webmaster tells a user that he is not welcome, the user has no "right" to remain. This is particularly true on the numerous free communications services offered on the net. (On pay systems, the user might be justified in asking for a refund.)


We got rid of the warning system because it wasnt working. Honestly, people either couldnt get, or didnt want to understand the system.

This does not mean people have a free pass to break the rules.

We have implemented a banned members forum where users will be restricted if they are seen repeatedly or aggregiously breaking the rules. The purpose of this banned members forum is simple; to provide a place OUTSIDE of the common forums for administrators to voice their problems with a user and vice versa. The goal is to come to a mutual understanding on responsible conduct on the forums. If this can be met the user will be allowed to see the forums again, if not, its probably better for the user to leave the board.

The criteria for implementing this restriction on members will be made and is the sole discretion of the administration only. While breaking the rules is a good way to land there, if the administration decides you are "brinking" (pressing the envelope to the point of annoyance).... you can land there as well.

Be advised that being restricted to the banned members forum DOES NOT mean you are permanently banned (IP Ban). However, making a new, duplicate account during this process will immediatly result in a permanent IP Ban.

Thanks for reading, understanding, and supporting.

Mike


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

sounds good to me


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

So....can I still call sweet lu fat or a suckerpuncher?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

94NDTA said:


> So....can I still call sweet lu fat or a suckerpuncher?


 i think you know what im talking about....


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Very Good


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

Xenon said:


> I wanted to let all the members know of a new policy we are implementing here at Piranha-Fury. I am posting this in the Lounge because this is where most of the offenses take place.
> 
> Frankly, lately I have been disgusted with the amount of disrespect and flaming among posters on this site and more specifically the Lounge. I think it detracts from the value of this site, and just doesnt make it as enjoyable a community to participate in.
> 
> ...


 they always pick on me mike
ban them please
pretty pretty pleasse with sugar and habaneros on top


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

piranhafurynut said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > I wanted to let all the members know of a new policy we are implementing here at Piranha-Fury. I am posting this in the Lounge because this is where most of the offenses take place.
> ...


 Thats because you say stupid stuff and have a lawn mower fetish.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

That's because all you talk about is your lawnmowing adventures







, j/k.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sounds good


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

piranhafurynut said:


> they always pick on me mike
> ban them please
> pretty pretty pleasse with sugar and habaneros on top


sugar and habenero!!??

were you gettin your ice cream from man

the only reason we pick on you is cause you make it so easy :rasp:

peanut's allright









whats this banned memeber forum? is it a list of the people yall made kick rocks or somethin

and isnt this a privately owned place?? were we only get the rights you let us have


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> piranhafurynut said:
> 
> 
> > they always pick on me mike
> ...


 lol
with sugar sprinkled ontop, and habanero pepper slices








the habaneros willl prob melt the ice cream though


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Sounds good to me!

Jeffrey


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

piranhafurynut said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > I wanted to let all the members know of a new policy we are implementing here at Piranha-Fury. I am posting this in the Lounge because this is where most of the offenses take place.
> ...


It's because you're a 13 year old spammer, like I was, on the internet.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

its about time it started to get a bit stupid around here for a while too much testosterone.
and before anybody does scream about rights you have none.
read the rules.
dixon


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I think this is a great step in getting a handle on some members that just cant seem to control them selfs. If people dont like it they are also free to visit different sites.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

mr.freez said:


> whats this banned memeber forum? is it a list of the people yall made kick rocks or somethin


 banned member forum is a forum regular members cant see. However when you are designated for it, it will be the only forum you can see on this site. It serves as a direct outlet for members and administration to solve their beef.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Xenon said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > whats this banned memeber forum? is it a list of the people yall made kick rocks or somethin
> ...


 o ok well thats pretty cool ideal then, so the damned can sort of pled their case huh


----------



## sourbugs (Aug 10, 2004)

hope it works, but with everything it will probably need some tweaking once its up and running for a while.

excellent idea though


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

sounds good to me Mike


----------



## bkay1 (Sep 13, 2003)

sounds good. i think fair warnings are key. bottom line... if you cross the line and are told so, show respect and step back a bit.
thanx
bk


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> So....can I still call sweet lu fat or a suckerpuncher?


 dont go there girlfriend, you know your just as fat to the power of x squared biotch

(a girl said that to me today)









sounds good to me, was i ever "brinking"


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I have a fealing i should back my bags and move to the some place where i am welcomed.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

bobme said:


> I have a fealing i should back my bags and move to the some place where i am welcomed.


 You know the difference between "all in good fun" and just being an ass. There is a certain segment of any website that are only interested in causing drama....those are the people we need to get a handle on. I think that it is pretty easy to seperate.

But I got my eye on you bob...and not in a ghey way.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> sounds good to me Mike


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)




----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

This is A good idea on this issue ....some members have No respect at all and are "CONFUSED" on how to reply without Flaming


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

piranhafurynut said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > I wanted to let all the members know of a new policy we are implementing here at Piranha-Fury. I am posting this in the Lounge because this is where most of the offenses take place.
> ...


becuase u are a annoying piss ant







jk


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

ReDraGon-> said:


> "CONFUSED"


 noted, and hopefully dealt with....

feel free to PM me the names of any members you see being a hinderance to this community.... please include thread references.


----------



## missmstrmind (Jul 30, 2004)

Stupid q? But what the hell is flaming?


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

missmstrmind said:


> Stupid q? But what the hell is flaming?


http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&ie=...ing&btnG=Search



> Posting or sending a deliberately confrontational message via newsgroup, e-mail, etc., usually in response to a previous message.





> The act of calling into question someone's thoughts, beliefs, and parentage simply because you don't agree with them. Originally, flame meant to carry forth in a passionate manner in the spirit of honorable debate. Flames most often involved the use of flowery language and flaming well was an art form. More recently flame has come to refer to any kind of derogatory comment no matter how witless or crude. Don't do it.


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

i disagree with you xenon...its a lounge that people can hang out in. there is nothing wrong with stating your opinion and speaking your mind. so i think that there you should not be any changes made.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Trimma194 said:


> i disagree with you xenon...its a lounge that people can hang out in. there is nothing wrong with stating your opinion and speaking your mind. so i think that there you should not be any changes made.


 you are right and you are wrong. yes the lounge is a place to talk about whatever. but getting into arguments with other members shows weekness to this community. mike has worked very hard to get this site to where it is now. making all these changes to satisfy US as members. and in return we start fights on his board? it doesnt make sence.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Trimma194 said:


> i disagree with you xenon...its a lounge that people can hang out in. there is nothing wrong with stating your opinion and speaking your mind. so i think that there you should not be any changes made.


 and there you have the problem.
its mikes site and he can do with it how he wishes and i totally agree with him that it is getting rediculous lately and needs sorting.
dixon


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

Sound great!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

missmstrmind said:


> Stupid q? But what the hell is flaming?


 talking crap to people, disrespecting people, starting arguments...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Trimma194 said:


> i disagree with you xenon...its a lounge that people can hang out in. there is nothing wrong with stating your opinion and speaking your mind. so i think that there you should not be any changes made.


 This post is actually a GREAT example of exactly what we are trying to accomplish.... a great example of contributing to the community. No flaming, no harsh words, no fights..... just an opinion stated in a clear and respectful manner even if it is in disagreement.

I salute you sir.


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

i have a feeling your "Banned Members Forum" will be over flowing in a couple weeks!!!
are you ready for the pain in your ass, known as the wine ass?
better you than me


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Pacuguy said:


> i have a feeling your "Banned Members Forum" will be over flowing in a couple weeks!!!
> are you ready for the pain in your ass, known as the wine ass?
> better you than me :rasp:


 Indeed. I would rather have the pain be in my ass and this forum be good, then not be, and it continue to degrade (at least the Lounge) as it has.


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

ok...then i agree when it comes to folks "post whoring". that gets annoying. but just let us know mike what we can do to help you clean this place up man. holler


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

Xenon said:


> Pacuguy said:
> 
> 
> > i have a feeling your "Banned Members Forum" will be over flowing in a couple weeks!!!
> ...


 good enough fo me.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Trimma194 said:


> ok...then i agree when it comes to folks "post whoring". that gets annoying. but just let us know mike what we can do to help you clean this place up man. holler


 A few things members can do to make this a better place:

1) Scour the PIRANHA forums and answer newbies questions gladly even if youve answered it a million times before

2) Never ever ever ever flame a newbie simply for trying to get the info you once had to get yourself!

3) If you disagree, state that disagreement in a non-confrontational way.

4) If a flame war erupts, jsut walk away from it

5) If you have a problem with a member, PM a staff member

6) If you have a problem with the content/etc in a thread, hit the report button


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

This is exactly what happend on the Forum I used to frequent...

It is a bit larger, with perhapps a lower average age than here. It got out of control and the Mods had to crack down bigtime, especially in the "off topic" forum. In the technical forums people became increasingly hostile rather than helpfull, and the GOOD MEMBERS (huh huh huh... good members) stopped posting.

Nobody likes to be told what they can and can't do, but simply being civil, and community like is something people shouldn't have to be TOLD to do...








some ass!! can't stand to see another good site go bad!!


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)




----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)




----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Trimma194 said:
> 
> 
> > ok...then i agree when it comes to folks "post whoring". that gets annoying. but just let us know mike what we can do to help you clean this place up man. holler
> ...


























One more thing:

7. Don't feed the trolls!
The more you people reply to BS posts, created only to ruffle feathers, the more trolls will continue to post, stirring up even more sh*t (for the simple reason that it works - they get the attention they want).
So instead of flaming trolls, report the post or contact a staff member: they can deal with it fast and efficiently...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> One more thing:
> 
> 7. Don't feed the trolls!
> The more you people reply to BS posts, created only to ruffle feathers, the more trolls will continue to post, stirring up even more sh*t (for the simple reason that it works - they get the attention they want).
> So instead of flaming trolls, report the post or contact a staff member: they can deal with it fast and efficiently...


 ....i'll let you cross my bridge if you answer me these questions three.....

1. what is your favorite country?
2. what is your favorite part on a girl?
3. what is your favorite of the 31 flavors?


----------

